# Allow myself to introduce, ah, myself



## UnrealCycles (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey folks. My name is Tom and I work at Unreal Cycles. We sponsor this forum. Being that we are fairly new to everybody here and that we have some products that are new to the U.S., I thought I would say hi and let the members know that if they have any questions about us or the items we carry, they can post them up here and I'll try to answer them as best I can. I check the forum a few times a day and will do my best to respond to any questions. Thanks again and cheers. 

P.S. Moderators, if this is falling into the SPAM category, feel free to remove it. We don't want to be shady.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Group buy on carbon clinchers? :crazy:

Thanks for sponsoring the forum, you guys have some nice items on your site!


----------



## UnrealCycles (Aug 29, 2008)

*Group Buy?*

Sure, just let me know how many you want!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

When I click your link (in the upper left hand corner) I get an "Not Found". What gives? 

I'm using Mozilla's Firefox 3.0


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

JaeP said:


> When I click your link (in the upper left hand corner) I get an "Not Found". What gives?
> 
> I'm using Mozilla's Firefox 3.0



Same thing with Explorer. 

I can search for the website and get it that way. Good stuff. The wheels look nice.


----------



## UnrealCycles (Aug 29, 2008)

*Aaaaaah!*

Sometimes computers will be the death of me. I just noticed the busted link right after the web/marketing guy left for the weekend.


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

Leo XR 300 Wheelset, is this one of those too good to be true deals? 1490 g at 165$ Someone on here posted a saying, "cheap, light, strong......pick two". "pay for what you get". I'm looking to replace my heavy as hell, slow but reliable open pro rims with some light, dependable rims. Is there a personal weight limit on these hoops? Nothing worst than being stuck on the side of the road waiting for your old lady to come pick you up. I guess what i'm asking for is a little history and some assurance about your products. I'm fairly new to the biking community.


----------



## UnrealCycles (Aug 29, 2008)

*Leo Wheels*

Here's the scoop on Leo. They are a Taiwanese made wheel that was destined for Europe. They are made in the same factory as a LOT of bigger name brand wheels. The order was cancelled after the wheels were made and the factory cut us a deal to get them out of their warehouse. I'm over 190 and these wheels have been great this summer. I split a lot of my riding between the XR300's and the all carbon QO21's. Both are holding up great.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Hubs and rims*

One suggestion... Maybe offer hubs and rims? Lots of people who frequent this forum love to build their own wheels. Looks like you might have some good suppliers for this kind of stuff.

Spokes too!


----------



## Equinox (Oct 19, 2007)

UnrealCycles said:


> Here's the scoop on Leo. They are a Taiwanese made wheel that was destined for Europe. They are made in the same factory as a LOT of bigger name brand wheels. The order was cancelled after the wheels were made and the factory cut us a deal to get them out of their warehouse. I'm over 190 and these wheels have been great this summer. I split a lot of my riding between the XR300's and the all carbon QO21's. Both are holding up great.



May I know from which company you got these wheels?


----------



## UnrealCycles (Aug 29, 2008)

*Leo Factory*

I don't know the name. We bought them once they had landed on the US shores, not from the factory. When I started at Unreal Cycles in May, the history of the wheels as it was told to me is what I reported in the earlier post. I never thought to ask of the actual name of the producing factory.


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

What kind of warranty do they hold? the leo XR 300?


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

*XR 300 Wheels*

I picked up a pair of those Leo XR300 wheels and will be posting some kind of mini review once I receive them and have a ride or two.

Unoveloce already bought a pair of the carbon ones (which appear to have the same hubs and spoke configuration). That, and the very low price were the deciding factors for me. He provided a review and some pics here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=133741


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

ProsperityRed said:


> I picked up a pair of those Leo XR300 wheels and will be posting some kind of mini review once I receive them and have a ride or two.
> 
> Unoveloce already bought a pair of the carbon ones (which appear to have the same hubs and spoke configuration). That, and the very low price were the deciding factors for me. He provided a review and some pics here:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=133741


So you'll have to let me know how that works out for you, i'm currently 190 as of this morning, just a little worried about the weight factor and my mashing down the peds!!!


----------



## UnrealCycles (Aug 29, 2008)

*Warranty*

All the wheels we carry including Leo are covered for at least one year from manufacturers defects, which is the industry standard. While we don't have a formal crash replacement program in place, we have never had a problem helping out our customers that crit curb a wheel.


----------



## Equinox (Oct 19, 2007)

UnrealCycles said:


> I don't know the name. We bought them once they had landed on the US shores, not from the factory. When I started at Unreal Cycles in May, the history of the wheels as it was told to me is what I reported in the earlier post. I never thought to ask of the actual name of the producing factory.



Then, could you please post the photos of these "carbon clincher" wheels? I shall appreciate this.


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

*Here's a pic from another post (mine!)*

I'm still liking them quite a bit. I like the 38mm depth. Too deep a rim looks funny on my bike ATMO. If I had a big tubed carbon rig, then it would look better. Not that I'd turn a free pair down! I did find out that they aren't American Classic hubs afterall. They look amazingly close, but the rear drive mechanism is different. Oh well, at the price I paid, they still are a great deal! Oh yeah, they still are true, smooth, and quiet. No regrets, except for when I bought mine there was no free wheel bag offer like now. Oh well, no biggie.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Placed an order for a set of the XR-300 clinchers just now ...looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

UnrealCycles said:


> Hey folks. My name is Tom and I work at Unreal Cycles. We sponsor this forum. Being that we are fairly new to everybody here and that we have some products that are new to the U.S., I thought I would say hi and let the members know that if they have any questions about us or the items we carry, they can post them up here and I'll try to answer them as best I can. I check the forum a few times a day and will do my best to respond to any questions. Thanks again and cheers.
> 
> P.S. Moderators, if this is falling into the SPAM category, feel free to remove it. We don't want to be shady.


Hi Tom- welcome to the forum.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Please post updates when products are received as many are eyeing these cheap light Leos!


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

moabbiker said:


> Please post updates when products are received as many are eyeing these cheap light Leos!


My XR-300s are on the way. They'll probably be here by Wed-Thu so I'll post some reviews and info after I ride them during the weekend.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*XR300s*

Bought a set a couple weeks ago. Shipped quick. Arrived true. Weight with the supplied skewers rim strips was 1520g for the set. I've only put about 100 miles on them so far, so I can't say a whole lot other than that they work. They are definitely comparable in finish and performance to my Weyless Korsos while being 200+ grams lighter and cheaper as well. I weigh 170#, FWIW.


----------



## Pedalon (Aug 9, 2008)

*They are here!*

I was reading on RBR last weekend and found this post about unreal cycles and checked out their site. I too thought the XR 300 wheelset was one of those to good to be true deals. However I called on monday morning and yesterday I had a package at my doorstep! These wheels are 1516 with rim stips and skewers. Wheels are also true. I will give some feedback in a day or so after my first ride. But for 189.00 shipped how could anybody go wrong? Not even Neuvations can compete with the weight/price combo on these. They have a full year waranty per their website like most wheelsets and cust. service seems good so far IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Are they only Shimano compatible?


----------



## daxiang28 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd have to say that $185 shipped for ~1500g wheels is ridiculous. Like others said, almost too good to be true. Anybody have some feedback on these? I'm a heavier rider as well (195lbs) and am interested in how the wheel stiffness is compared to some other wheels.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

See my thumbnail review above.

Since then I added a 65 mile ride last weekend that included a 4500 ft. climb over 15 miles. Still no problems with the wheels. On the other hand still not really enough use to say anything more than that they are worth at least what they are selling for.

Between the low spoke count and the relatively narrow flange spacing on the rear, I would not expect these to be anything more than adequately stiff for the average rider. I don't find them lacking at 170#.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

I went ahead and purchased a set myself since I might not have time to do much riding in the months to come. In any event, I got them pretty quick and they have the rim tape already applied, so the weight of the front was 670g and rear 850g. 1520g total with strips, so the advertised weights are spot-on accurate. They also came with skewers that weighed in at 95g for both. These are all +/- 5g with my scale. Much lighter than my old stock mavic cxp-21's with 105 hubs which weighed 850/1050g

Did not ride them yet as it's raining heavily, don't want to go out now. They mounted very easily with my GP 4000 tires. Might want to get long stem tubes as my regular ones barely stick out. Overall they look very nice.


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

*they are ok*



moabbiker said:


> ...so the weight of the front was 670g and rear 850g. 1520g total with strips, so the advertised weights are spot-on accurate. They also came with skewers that weighed in at 95g for both. These are all +/- 5g with my scale...


spot-on accurate would be the 1490 gram advertised weight; but 30 grams is not that big of a deal... except for someone who bought some ultra-expensive ultra-light weight part to save that extra 30 grams 


<[I am not saying anything new here except that I weigh more than PeanutButterBreath]>
I got my pair recently and they were also 1520 grams without skewers. I find them to be on the 'flexy' side with my 192# self but that was expected with the low spoke count, narrow rims, and the narrow rear hub. On a positive note they do not rub my brake pads when I am out of the saddle mashing on the pedals and leaning side to side in poor form. I will initially say that for the shipped price of 190$ they are a good deal but more riding will say for sure. I have only put around 200k on them so far.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

ProsperityRed said:


> spot-on accurate would be the 1490 gram advertised weight; but 30 grams is not that big of a deal... except for someone who bought some ultra-expensive ultra-light weight part to save that extra 30 grams
> 
> 
> <[I am not saying anything new here except that I weigh more than PeanutButterBreath]>
> I got my pair recently and they were also 1520 grams without skewers. I find them to be on the 'flexy' side with my 192# self but that was expected with the low spoke count, narrow rims, and the narrow rear hub. On a positive note they do not rub my brake pads when I am out of the saddle mashing on the pedals and leaning side to side in poor form. I will initially say that for the shipped price of 190$ they are a good deal but more riding will say for sure. I have only put around 200k on them so far.



Advertised wheel weights are always without rim strips AFAIK. Like I said, these come with the strips pre-installed and I wasn't going to take them off just to get a measurement. 30g for a pair of rim strips seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## schmalts (Sep 10, 2008)

is there a recommended weight limit on these?


----------



## UnrealCycles (Aug 29, 2008)

Recommended weight limit is at 90 kilos, roughly 198 lbs. Obviously a wheel made for Europe and the rest of the world with a nice round metric number. We usually say 200lbs. is a good number for us Americans!


----------



## Pedalon (Aug 9, 2008)

I am able to finally post after a few 50mi. rides and these wheels are great. I live in an area where I have flats and some pretty good hills/mtns and these performed well on both. I am 190lbs and wheelset feels stiff and smooth. These so far are absolutely worth the money.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Placed order late, late on Tuesday night of last week, they shipped on Thursday, were at my house last Monday. Problem is...I was out on a business trip so I was only able to pick them up on Thursday. 1516g for the pair with rim strips and they were dead true and round. Nice high and even spoke tension throughout. Mounted a set of the Vredestein Fortezza SEs that are perennially on sale at Performance. Tires were not too hard to install on these. Actually the bike looks great with them on. I plan on probably going stealth with these and removing the stickers but that'll probably happen during the next couple of weeks. Had a training race today so I used my tubulars but tomorrow my team is going for a nice 90 km ride so i'll be able to test them properly. I will report back later tomorrow.I'm right at 190 right now although I'm usually at 178-180 and the season is winding down so I probably won't stress them too much now.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

92 kms later , I really like these wheels. Our ride took us through some rough roads today and these things didn't even flinch. Seem to be able to coast for longer on them too based on the couple of descents we did today. However, what surprised me was that the wheels were very stiff. I'm a sprinter and it was a lot of fun sprinting on these. I did not expect them to be as stiff based on my weight and the narrow spacing of the rear hub flanges but , like I said, they performed admirably in that respect. The QR skewers are the only low point on these BUT, at this price, who cares! The stickers are coming off this week . These wheels will be my future training race, long ride set so hopefully that minimizes the wear on the small front bearings.


One thing I did notice, although it does not appear to be an issue just yet is that it seems as if the casette body might be a bit off-center from the centerline of the axle. What I mean is that I took a look at it in the repair stand this morning and spinning the cranks backwards , you can see the casette oscillating almost as if the freehub body isn't centered perfectly on the hub. I've had several freehubs and freewheel hubs in the past where you could see the freewheel body wobble a bit but it has never been a problem. However, this is not a side to side wobble but more of a rotational wobble (for lack of a better term). Having said that, it did not seem to affect the wheel in any way but I'll keep an eye on it.

So, only one ride on them.But I like them!!!! I'll add some more comments after I get another couple of hundred kms on them.


----------



## UnrealCycles (Aug 29, 2008)

We've been getting a lot of email lately about the XR 300's and how they'll hold up to a heavier rider. If you are on the fence about them being stiff or strong enough, you might want to consider their brother, the XR 240. It has a little wider flange spacing and a few more spokes in the rear. It comes in a little heavier, but would probably be a better choice for someone looking for a wheel that might see rougher duty. If you are considering a cross or a winter wheelset, it would be a better option due the bearings having a bit tougher seals and the front hub using bigger bearings.


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

*Just ordered a set of Leo XR 300's today*

I am currently riding the stock Bontrager Race wheels that came on my 2007 LeMond Buenos Aires. They feel a bit heavy to me so I figured I would give these a try given their low price (it was either that or concede that the heaviness is just due to my getting old!). I was on the verge of ordering a set of Neuvations and had exchanged a few emails with the owner, John (who does reply quickly to email) but the $165 price for the XR 300's from Unrealcycles combined with their low weight was too good to pass up. I will provide a ride report once I've gotten some miles on them.


----------



## LuisBe (Aug 25, 2007)

I just received my Leo's on Friday and am very happy with them so far. They feel stiffer than the American Classic Sprint 350's they replaced. I've got about 150 miles on them and they handle ascents and descents with confidence. Weight wise...my scale is pretty much within a few grams of what others have posted. For those of you who are into tubeless - rest assured that these wheels work very well with the Hutchinson/Stan's tubeless system. 

At this price, these wheels were a no brainer for me, great performance and they look good too!


----------



## LuisBe (Aug 25, 2007)

I just found out from the UnrealCycles web site that the Leo XR300's are all gone!:cryin:


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

*Leo XR 300 ride report*

I placed an order with Unreal Cycles for the Leo XR300 wheel set on Wednesday and they arrived on Friday - and I live on the East Coast! That's the fastest shipping I've had on a non-overnighted package in a long time. Hats off to the folks at Unreal Cycles. The shipping box had the Campy box checked. I called the 800 number to Unreal Cycles and verified that it was shipped with a Shimano hub. I was told that all of the boxes were mis-marked and that it did indeed have a Shimano hub. I had a little difficulty getting the rear wheel set up (my fault - when I pulled the shipping protector off the non-drive side of the wheel it pulled off the plastic end cap. I did not notice this at first and when I went to install the cassette, a spacer and seal also fell off the rear axle- it took me a few minutes to figure out what happened. I found the spacer and seal under the couch.:mad2: ) I went for an 18 mile hilly ride on Sunday and am very, very impressed. I don't have a scale so I can't verify the weight. My guess is that I probably dropped about 500 grams as compared to my original Bontrager Race rims. The difference is noticeable when I accelerate, climb and descend. The bike also feel more stable on the flats - when I stand on the pedals to stretch out my calves, the bike used to feel a bit twitchy - it feels much more stable now. There is one large downhill on the ride. My previous max speed was about 44 mph. I hit 46.7 mph and I really did not attack it. I think I could probably get another mph or so faster if I really went after it. In any case, they sold out of these so if you haven't bought them yet, it looks like you won't be able to. While I must admit that it feels funny riding a "generic" branded wheel set, I do believe Tom from Unreal Cycles when he said they were made in the same factory as other name brands. I began my career in manufacturing with Johnson & Johnson. They would make store branded products all the time on the same machines as the branded. They would just change the packaging. So, if I were to stick a "Mavic", "Easton", "Rolf" or maybe "Rol" label on the rims, I would probably feel better about them. Marketers do a great job of convincing us that their product/technology is best. In this case, this unadvertised, generic "Leo" branded wheel set performs better than any other I have ever tried. For $189 delivered, this will go down as one of the best cycling deals I have ever gotten...assuming they don't fall apart in a few hundred miles I actually don’t expect them to as the build quality appears to be top notch. The brake surface is a little narrower than my Bontrager, but not enough to cause an adjustment to the brake pads. The sound of the freewheel when coasting is a bit higher pitched than what I am used to...but it's just different – not really better or worse. The wheels were dead on in terms of trueness. Regardin the stickers, they actually say “Leo Elements V6”. I have no idea where they came up with that name, but the sticker obviously has no effect on the performance and could easily be removed if you wanted to. Overall, I am very pleased with the purchase.:thumbsup:


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Campy*



UnrealCycles said:


> We've been getting a lot of email lately about the XR 300's and how they'll hold up to a heavier rider. If you are on the fence about them being stiff or strong enough, you might want to consider their brother, the XR 240. It has a little wider flange spacing and a few more spokes in the rear. It comes in a little heavier, but would probably be a better choice for someone looking for a wheel that might see rougher duty. If you are considering a cross or a winter wheelset, it would be a better option due the bearings having a bit tougher seals and the front hub using bigger bearings.


Do any of the Leo wheels come with Campy hubs??


----------



## geotone (Nov 2, 2008)

I just found a swiss website where they sell the xr300 under a different name (but still leo elements) for about 800$... I would guess that explains some of the mystery of why these are so good at that price.


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

*My shipping box had a Switzerland Sticker on it*

I too was curious as to which market these wheels were originally intended. I peeled off the shipping label on my Leo XR-3000 shipping box and saw that they were originally intended to go to Switzerland, so the fact that you found a website in Switzerland selling them makes sense. If you get a chance, please post the website. I am curious who is selling them there. They are great wheels. I couldn't be happier with them... and at $190 delivered...all I can say is wow.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Any here have the XR 240's? 
Comments?


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

For some reason I thought the first post was going to continue with "I'm a man of wealth and taste".


----------



## NakedBobby (Mar 7, 2009)

It seems as if the XR 240's are the Leo Elements W8's. I just ordered a pair of these last night, and am hoping my 220 lb. weight is not too much for them! They do look like a legit European company.

http://www.leo-elements.ch/


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

*XR-300's holding up great*

NakedBobby - thanks for posting the website. Too bad they don't have a site written in english, but I found it interesting to see the other products they offer. I was out for my first ride of the season this weekend and am still amazed how great a wheelset the XR-300's are. I doubt you will have any problems with the XR-240s. The LEOs really do seem like a quality wheelset, and the XR-240 looks like a stronger design given the higher number of spokes. I hope you enjoy your LEO's as much as I have enjoyed mine.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

judging by the photos, the alloy rims look awfully similar to the kinlin niobium / ird cadence. can anyone confirm?


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

*They look the same and have the same model numbers...*

I did a quick search and found that Kinlin has the same model numbers as the Leo's (XR-300, etc). 

http://cherryvalleywheelworks.blogspot.com/2008/07/kinlins-niobium-rims.html

I have no way of confirming tha these are the same for sure, but I know the XR-300's were made in Taiwan (at least the shipping box indicated so), they look the same as the photos of the Kinlins (although rims pretty much look the same no matter what) and they use the same model designations, so I think they most likely are made by Kinlin.


----------

